# Who's ready for baseball



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Go Sox


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am. I have already started to hit up the paint reps for some free tickets.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice looking room 

I do agree with the sentiments of the last pic, but I am assuming it's the wrong sox :thumbsup:

*GO SOX*


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

That's awesome work. That kid is going to be laying in bed one night, under the perfect lighting conditions, and viewing angle, he's going to notice the 'Go Sox', and throw a fit. Then his parents are going to think he's crazy and have him admitted for phycological evaluation.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> That's awesome work. That kid is going to be laying in bed one night, under the perfect lighting conditions, and viewing angle, he's going to notice the 'Go Sox', and throw a fit. Then his parents are going to think he's crazy and have him admitted for phycological evaluation.


In my noobie years, we once painted a less than socially acceptable message on a wall and didn't realize it had to be sanded completely off before painting over. (Luckily at a very good friend's house whose mother was a saint)


----------

